# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Thailand - der goldene Tiger

## schiene

diese Doku könnt ihr euch unter diesem Link anschauen.
http://www.3sat.de/page/?source=/boe...867/index.html

----------


## Greenhorn

So etwas aehnliches hatte wir doch vor wenigen Wochen schon mal. Ach ja, ..... es ist August, "saure Gurken-Zeit".  ::  
Die sollten lieber mal ueber etwas aktuelles berichten. Z.B. Das:

Ach so, das ist ja Thai, koennen die ja nicht lesen. 
Habe gerade meinen "haeuslich anerkannten" Uebersetzer drangesetzt. Der hat zwar schon Kopfschmerzen, aber ich werde gleich mal das Wichtigste in einem extra Thread auflisten.
 ::

----------

